
Days of the Dolphin: Cetaceans in Cold War Science and Science Fiction - benbreen
https://wearethemutants.com/2018/07/03/days-of-the-dolphin-cetaceans-in-cold-war-science-and-science-fiction-part-one/
======
boznz
Startide Rising is the pnly SF book I remember having intellegent dolphins,
good book as I remember. Might dig it out over xmas for a re-read

------
JetSpiegel
Feeding LSD to dolphins, what could possibly go wrong?

